
Research: Knowledge Workers Are More Productive from Home - 2a0c40
https://hbr.org/2020/08/research-knowledge-workers-are-more-productive-from-home
======
welder
Only if the home environment allows it... they must not have surveyed
knowledge workers with kids at home and no daycare.

~~~
dumb1224
Same thoughts here. In our research institute there seem to be a general
satisfaction with working from home but parents workers including me are not
quite in that category. I wouldn't want to go back to office yet but at home
with kid is exhausting to say the least.

